# fitting a habistat and ceramic bulb with guard to an exo terra with mesh lid only



## L'Agey86 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, I've bought a second hand exo terra 36x18x24, and cant work out how to fit a ceramic bulb and guard into it seeing as its glass and the lid is mesh I dunno how to sort this out! Someone please help!!?!!!! Putting a dome on top will just rust the mesh right? and the heat won't reach the bottom of the viv will it??


----------



## L'Agey86 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys!! Lol


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll send you a pic in a bit. Basically you put a dome or two on the top. I've got UV in a half canopy at the back and two small domes at the front, one with just a light and one with a ceramic. I keep anoles and their basking spot is about 6" below the ceramic. The ambient temp stays at around 22°c in this set up, apart from over night when the heating goes off.


Anthony


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Anthony


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Jeez, I don't know. People moan about not getting help and then don't even say thanks when you take time out of your day! 


Anthony


----------



## L'Agey86 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey there sorry! The notifications get sent to my girlfriends email, just changed it to mine and seen your reply, thankyou very much! I was considering the domes ontop, but was worried about the mesh rusting and falling through, and about the heat escaping as its a very large viv, so I would need two domes at the right hand side (it has 4 panels) and that would mean id need 2 habistats right? It's for my new hog island.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

The habistats (pulse and dimming) are 600w. So as long as the loads from the two ceramics were less than that I'd say one! Just use a gang plug for the stat. Where you'd normally plug in one, plug in two. I hope that makes sense?


----------



## L'Agey86 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea so I plug a extension plug into the habistat plug and plug both domes into the extension plug? And that should work? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, just set the probe up as per instructions and the stat will control both domes. My set up has only one heater - the ceramic on the right. The canopy and the left dome are just lights. The 'heat' is thus controlled by the stat. The lights are only on during the day on a timer.

Good luck with it.


----------

